# London rocked by terrorists



## govols (Jul 7, 2005)

Multiple explosions rock London and multiple deaths are reported.

Terrorists attack London


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 7, 2005)

Just woke up and heard about it... these people need prayer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying!


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jul 7, 2005)

Pray that the Lord would strengthen and uphold His people.

I do not yet know the extent of the damage there, but I have many friends there who could have been in those areas. I was only there a few days ago myself.

May the Lord grant mercy and may His name be glorified.


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 7, 2005)

So far,on focusing on the deaths,this was largely an unsuccessful terrorist attack.Seven bombings and not many have died!One of the so far two deaths was one of the bombers!Grace of God!





[Edited on 7-7-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## govols (Jul 7, 2005)

*Al Qaeda involved*

Group claiming to be linked to Al Qaeda claims responsibility for attacks.

Stinking Cowards


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 7, 2005)

Stinking cowards!It`s funny when they are arrested and questioned, they fold very quickly.


----------



## govols (Jul 7, 2005)

*Jonathan - Are you okay?*

Jonathan,

How are you with everything that has happened? Our prayers are with you and your Countrymen.


----------



## Average Joey (Jul 7, 2005)

45 now feared dead.


----------



## pastorway (Jul 7, 2005)

please.....

I have deleted several posts from this thread. This should be a call to *prayer* and not some debate about who is responsible. The people who MURDERED innocents are responsible. 

Let's get on with focusing our efforts on praying for the wounded, the families who have lost loved ones, the opportunities this brings to preach the gospel of grace, and praying for our leaders as they respond to this TERRORIST attack.

Phillip

[Edited on 7-7-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 7, 2005)

sorry pastorway, I guess I let my emotions get the best of me.


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenson75_
> I am working here in SW London and everywhere seems eerily quiet. Not sure how I am going to go home (SE London), as I live pretty far away from where I work.
> 
> A 2 hour walk, I guess... or a Â£25 taxi fare...
> ...



We offer profound condolence and mourn with you and your people, Jenson...

Father, Almighty...may it please your Majesty to have mercy on all people, living in this Present Evil Age. May those who trust you, remember your power and grace --- and the ultimate horror: hatred toward your Son, Jesus Christ, the only Hope.

Amen.

r.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 45 now feared dead.



CNN is currently saying there were at least 37 killed and 700 wounded. The numbers will probably rise. 

The US has raised the terror level alert on all mass transit systems nationwide to orange. 

May God be with our friends and brethren across the pond. He alone is a very present help in times of trouble (Ps. 46.1).


----------



## just_grace (Jul 7, 2005)

Shocking, I have been watching it in work, they do not know how many died on the bus. Imagine a tin of beans exploding.

Iraq suffers this nearly every day and Israel has suffered too...are you praying for them?

Lord Jesus come...


----------



## openairboy (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Imagine a tin of beans exploding.



Some how, I just don't think it compares.

Keith


----------



## Augusta (Jul 7, 2005)

Thy Kingdom come Lord.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> Some how, I just don't think it compares.


That is almost how BBC is describing it - except they call it a tin of sardines.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just pray that nothing happens here but since Bush is pooised to leaving the borders wide open and somehow fight a war on terror boggles my mind


----------



## turmeric (Jul 7, 2005)

Praying. I just heard about it when I left work.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 8, 2005)

I was in London at the Met Tab annual School of Theology. What a couple of days, winning the olympics and then the terrorism. Phil Johnson commented on it all in his blog.

It is a valid point that whilst this is a great horror, many other places in the world suffer far worse. Who grieves for the civillian casualties in Iraq, tens of thousands of them?

We should pray for all the suffering in the world, and that the Lord would use it to His glory, perhaps even to shock men and women so much that they might turn unto Him.

Its also worth remembering that there are no innocent victims in this world. No-one is innocent.

Pray, pray, pray.

JH


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 8, 2005)

The same with the millions that have died in Africa.

blade


----------



## Peters (Jul 9, 2005)

I was evacuated from the train station next to King´s Cross (the station where the train exploded).

I over slept that day. 

"œFor from him and through him and to him are all things. To him be the glory forever! Amen."


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## openairboy (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> It is a valid point that whilst this is a great horror, many other places in the world suffer far worse. Who grieves for the civillian casualties in Iraq, tens of thousands of them?



The difference is one of friendship. I grieve when my family and friends are hurt, but not always when someone else is. Every obituary doesn't make me cry, but my friends obituaries do. 

For me, there is a far greater friendship with Brittian than Iraqi, Africa, and even Spain.



> Its also worth remembering that there are no innocent victims in this world. No-one is innocent.



Yes, from a civil standpoint, there are innocent victims. That's why abortion and murder are so horrible, from Abel til now. It is the shedding of innocent blood.

openairboy


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 9, 2005)

There is a preliminary media report that parts of the city of Birmingham, England are being evacuated due to some kind of security threat.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 9, 2005)

There will be evacuations and rumours of evacuations for some time to come. Then we Brits will go back to business as we always do. We have been bombed for years and years - this is just another incident. London will brush itself off and host a great olympics.

Respectfully I cannot agree that a British loss of life should cause more sorrow or regret than an Iraqi one.

One point I would like to raise is this - has anyone else noticed the incredible POMO statements coming out of the Prime Minister and the Mayor, talking about 'our morals' and 'our standards', etc?

WE HAVE NO MORALS AND WE HAVE NO STANDARDS. They have been abandoned before the altar of POMO secular humanism. The mayor stated 'London is a city where people can live the lives they want to and do what they want so long as they don't hurt anyone else' That is the POMO creed, simply stated.

Notice there is no mention of God. Why should there be? We, as a nation, are God-less.

The USA was mocked for its religious fervour in the aftermath of 9/11. Mocked by european/british media. Would that one tiny part of that fervour should break out here.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe it is me, but without offense meant, I have more feelings and emotion for Iraqi's and Arabs that are killed in these attacks than westeners  I always struggle to get rid of this bias but it is very hard.

How long ago was 2100BST?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 9, 2005)

The same goes with our leaders when something happens they tought about our 'constitution' and 'preservation of life' and 'democracy' and 'freedom'. The war on terror has nothing to do with getting rid of terrorism its about profit at our expense. Sorry for my rant but its true. Next we may here that Iran is switching to selling oil in euro's. Then Fox and CNN will say there those blank blank want us to BURN.......same old story once the reichstag burns(two towers) they blamed it on the jews(muslims) then its WAR-FEAR-DEATH. It would be nice if our govs oould put their money where their mouth is and preserve human life instead of exploiting it. 


Blade


----------



## street preacher (Jul 9, 2005)

Blade, you hit the nail right on the head! Our gov. doesn't care about human life at all. It's all about the American idol, the almighty dollar.  BARF! 

I pray that England comes back to God through this. May the Lord's will be done, and it will be!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> ...



I guess I disagree with this. Naturally you are more affected by the deaths of individual people you actually know and care about, but when it comes to people we don't know at all, it doesn't seem quite fair to mourn the deaths of one group more than the deaths of another group.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by openairboy_
> ...



I would not say it is "fair" or "right", but I suppose it is just part of human nature to empathise more with the suffering of those with whom you have a closer affinity . . . be it due to geography, citizenship, culture or something else. But I do believe it is appropriate for Christians to ask God to give them hearts that would be tender towards all the suffering peoples, especially as it becomes harder to maintain these feelings "naturally" with the overwhelming amount of tragedies and horrors we hear about every day due to the modern news media.


----------



## openairboy (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> The same goes with our leaders when something happens they tought about our 'constitution' and 'preservation of life' and 'democracy' and 'freedom'. The war on terror has nothing to do with getting rid of terrorism its about profit at our expense. Sorry for my rant but its true. Next we may here that Iran is switching to selling oil in euro's. Then Fox and CNN will say there those blank blank want us to BURN.......same old story once the reichstag burns(two towers) they blamed it on the jews(muslims) then its WAR-FEAR-DEATH. It would be nice if our govs oould put their money where their mouth is and preserve human life instead of exploiting it.



Blade,

To be honest, to say that Muslims in any way, shape, or form are being treated like the Jews is completely stupid. There are no videos of Muslims being compared to rats and claims to their inferiority as a race. There are no yellow crescent and moons that they are wearing.

If anything, every politician goes out of their way to say Islam/Moslems isn't (aren't) evil and the root of this terrorism. There is no comparison between what happened to the Jews and what ISN'T happening to Muslims.

I won't digress into politcs and judge everyone's motives, but lets not get carried away w/ hyped-up rhetoric that minimizes genocide, because that simply isn't happening.

openairboy


----------



## govols (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jie-Huli_
> I would not say it is "fair" or "right", but I suppose it is just part of human nature to empathise more with the suffering of those with whom you have a closer affinity . . . be it due to geography, citizenship, culture or something else. But I do believe it is appropriate for Christians to ask God to give them hearts that would be tender towards all the suffering peoples, especially as it becomes harder to maintain these feelings "naturally" with the overwhelming amount of tragedies and horrors we hear about every day due to the modern news media.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 11, 2005)

openairboy and govols,
If you read my post more thoroughly you would understood it better. I was not comparing the concentration camps compared to how muslims are treated I DIDNT say that. I said its the same old story governemnt does something conviently blames it on some one this time its the muslims. So your comments of getting hyped up are not based in truth. Re read what I wrote then maybe then you'll understand. Otherwise dont pull something out of my post that aint there.

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 13, 2005)

London Bombers, Including Mastermind, Identified


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hopefully its the right guys and not just random islamic militants. 

blade


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 14, 2005)

Well...

If they were professionals they would not have been identified.

They left personal documents at all the crime scenes...

They were MEANT to be identified, and anyone who cannot see this is a blind fool.

There is something, or some organisation behind these things which is far greater than a few men making bombs in a back room in Leeds.

JH


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 14, 2005)

Jihadists like to have themselves identified. It is a pattern in most attacks although the actual way of doing it differs from attack to attack.


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 14, 2005)

The news this morning ID'd the suicide bombers as everyday folks whom no one would suspect as being fundamentalist.. one fellow had a wife & child, with another one on the way. He worked at a school helping children. They painted him as an all star citizen. No one can understand why such nice young men could do such a thing....


----------



## just_grace (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Well...
> 
> If they were professionals they would not have been identified.
> ...



Yes there is more to it than meets the eye.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 14, 2005)

> Well...
> 
> If they were professionals they would not have been identified.
> 
> ...



JH,
You hit it right on the head. One has to wonder why would people be purposelly caught if there such a serious organization for warfare? I dont mind the London Gov. picking up islamic militants. But the point is picking up the right men. Which now im not sure they will do. The gov has to look good in the eyes of the voters. If they look incompetent or are covering tracks for themselves(which is not above suspicion) they fail. 

Blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 14, 2005)

The main question is.

Who gains from this? Tactical warfare like this though barbaric doesnt do it just to kill there is more to it. 

Blade


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 14, 2005)

We need to get inside the head of these jihadists. They want to be identified. In the past suicide bombers have made videos of their last good-byes and/or left ample identification clues for the police. They want acknowledgement. Even the 'professionals' do.

We must remember studies show most suicide bombers are highly skilled, trained and social people. Indeed studies show that suicide bombs on average have a remarkably high education - higher than others their age, race or country.

Terrorists, despite what some liberals want to say, are not the oppressed poor either. Indeed most of alQaeda's leaders at least are from top Arab families who would have benefited much more from life if they had stayed moderate - they lacked nothing. Most members are university educated, "respectable" civilians. Statistically they do not have mental problems either (which is a common claim).

I am currently looking for my sources as I have not long since been studying this at university. I have them somewhere....

Actually as a side note over the last twenty years most suicide missions (worldwide) have not been carried out by muslims but by secular hindus.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 14, 2005)

This may not involve al-Qaeda as such but for the moment it is good. It involves militant muslims anyway.

"Among Hamas and PIJ members, Berrebi found, only 20 percent were poor - fewer than the 32 percent who qualified as poor among a similar slice of the general Palestinian population between ages 18 and 41. But among suicide bombers, the contrast was even more pronounced: Just 13 percent were from poor families."

"Educational backgrounds of people aligned with those groups showed similar results. Among suicide bombers, 36 percent had finished at least secondary school. Only 2 percent had not gone past primary school. It looked as if the pundits might be wrong: The suicide terrorists were fairly well educated and were far from being poor."

http://www.csmonitor.com/2003/0902/p18s01-lehl.html?entryBottomStory


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 14, 2005)

Secular Hindus? I never knew.

You could say that if they want to be known or caught its like the signature at the botttom of a pianitng except theres is death wrapped in sinful delusion.

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 21, 2005)

The news is reporting more bombings in London today....


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just heard about the new bombings. Thank God they didnt fully work. 

One has to wonder why they still call men who are the bombers suicide bombers if they meant to stay alive? 

blade


----------

